# Firmware Build V9.0 2019.15.104.1 753f0a (7/10/2019)



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

showing up on high VIN/low mileage Model 3s in the US that previously had 2019.15.103 installed


----------



## GroovaTesla (Jul 8, 2019)

Installed immediately upon receiving notice several hours ago.
Purchased M3 LR AWD just over one week ago.
Was hopefull this was going to be a new 2019.20. release. 
Going to check the label on the computer today to see if I have HW 2.5 or 3


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

GroovaTesla said:


> Installed immediately upon receiving notice several hours ago.
> Purchased M3 LR AWD just over one week ago.
> Was hopefull this was going to be a new 2019.20. release.
> Going to check the label on the computer today to see if I have HW 2.5 or 3


If your car is 1 week old it's almost certainly HW3. They seem to have been shipping for quite a while now.


----------



## GroovaTesla (Jul 8, 2019)

My TeslaCam records in h.265, so from what I've read, your correct. 

Thanks


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Also...forgot to say - welcome to the forum!


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

So there are HW3 specific releases now? (Sorry this might have been known for a while, but not to me). Quite interesting. Would that suggest that this release need more computational power? Why would they need their own branch?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

airj1012 said:


> So there are HW3 specific releases now? (Sorry this might have been known for a while, but not to me). Quite interesting. Would that suggest that this release need more computational power? Why would they need their own branch?


The fundamentally different AP architecture means plenty of the microcode operates in entirely different universes. Stuff like the neural net processing 40x more operations on far deeper channels (full RGB instead of R+chroma) in shorter time frames means there has to be different instructions.

As for the rest of the car features there may be/probably is some fragmentation among various car-ponents with individual firmwares being updated in slightly different ways as time goes on.


----------

